# Chris Humphrey's Wild Life on ABC



## LippyM (Mar 16, 2011)

Is anyone watching Chris Hunmphrey's Wild Life on ABC on Sundays at 6.30pm?
It's quite good and worth a look see.

As much as I'd love to run a private wildlife zoo or go on the road doing shows, it certainly looks like hard work!


----------



## sarah_m (Mar 16, 2011)

It looks good but am yet to see a full episode. Hopefully this week there wont be any storms to interfere with foxtel signal while its taping! 
Did you see the one where he was mixing dingo poo and water to keep foxes away from his wallabies? Wonder how well it works?


----------



## johneven (Jun 3, 2012)

great shows, chris. my kids and i love your show, are there any more up coming ?


----------



## eddie123 (Jun 3, 2012)

whats its about?


----------



## johneven (Jun 3, 2012)




----------

